# Help - Loose Driver's Seat - GM Will Not Go Good



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

So my driver's seat bottom moves about, side to side, over bumps, etc. It is not the rails, but the actual seat bottom in the frame. Back to the dealer twice, they could not fix it. They told me all Cruses do it and they refuse to fix it. I know that is bull. I test drove an LT and an Eco before I got this one, and they did not do it. 

I had GM Canada customer service involved and they also say it is the way they come. No safety issue here. The rep. handling my claim actually tried to tell me it came that way to make it easier to get out of the car. They told me they would not do anything about it. The shift/clunk is driving me friggin crazy. Feels like I am going to fall of the side of an milk crate, when I do around a sharp corner.

Any input on how to proceed to get this fixed? I though GM was past all their interiors falling appart, like in the 80/90s.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is news to my ears. Anyone else have these issues?


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Take it to a different dealer. Generally they will be glad to help just to try and steal business from another dealer.

I agree that it is BS, mine does not do that and if it did I would not have bought it.


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Never noticed that with mine...


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine is free from movement also. I would insist that it is a safety issue and keep on them, they have to fix safety issues...

Burt


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My seat is perfectly fine, they HAVE to fix it, because it may be a safety issue later on. If anything contact BBB (Better Business Bureau) and trust me GM will act QUICK.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

My seat also moved and clunked as I turned corners or over bumps, but it felt like the whole seat was moving within the rail. I have a 2LT. Took it to the dealer and mechanic agreed, he even test drove some others on the lot and noticed mine was obviously bad. They ordered and installed a new seat rail. 
All is well now.


----------



## ismoreau (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the same issue with my seat when I turn. I have not addressed this with my dealer yet.


----------



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

So I spoke with the service manager today. After a long discussion with him, he agreed to keep working on it. They already replaced the seat frame. They said the loosnes was in the pivit point for the adjusting movement. They thought about modifications, but could not come up with anything. With air bags in the seat, I think they are hesitant to alter them. The new frame is worse then the original, that was replace. He said they tried 3 cars and found it on 2 of them. I think it will take a TSB to get this fixed.

IF YOU HAVE THIS PROBLEM PLEASE REPORT IT TO YOUR DEALER AND GM CUSTOMER SERVICE. IT WILL TAKE MULTIPLE CLAIMS BEFORE THEY WILL DO A TSB.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here is where you can register complaints with NHTSA:

Search for a Complaint | Safercar.gov | NHTSA

...top button on left to "Register Complaints" and next button down is to "Search Complaints."


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

After about a month of driving, I just started noticing this problem with my driver's seat also. It feels like the seat bottom and not the rails. The 2012 Cruze will have a 6 way adjustable seat instead of an 8 way for the 2011 models. Perhaps this is an indication they are aware of a problem. Or maybe it's just the bean counters shaving a few bucks off.


----------



## CruzeCo (May 6, 2011)

i habe the eco model and it definitely has an issue with the seat moving. i dropped it off at the dealer today for a blown right axel that they have to order. now i 'm in an aveo. man what a piece. i guess i'll call and have them look at it.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

The seat in my LTZ is fine, no odd movement. Another thing you might consider is letting GM know that you will be posting on Facebook and other social media. Corporations are becoming sensitive to this type of publicity. Good luck with your seat issues, and keep us posted.


----------



## gizmotoo (May 27, 2011)

I have this same movement and clunking with my seat on my ECO with MT. It typically occurs when turning a corner into a driveway or parking lot, but not all the time. I believe it is a design flaw related to a pivot point for one of the adjustments as reported by someone previously. It should not be an issue with vehicles with power seats.


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

I also have the same issue. Didn't notice it when I test drove the vehicle the first few times....think i was just excited about getting a new car. The movement only occurs when the car rolls side-to-side. If driving in a straight line and quickly moving the steering wheel from left to right, it is really noticeable. I have scheduled an appt with my local dealer. 

Other notable issues. my rear door handles do not retract all the way back into the "pocket". It drives me flippin' crazy to see them just hanging about.

My parking brake has to be pulled almost all the way up before it engages enough to stop the car from rolling about. not a huge issue, but the armrest has to be all the way back in order to pull the brake up enough. so it's a bit of process each time I park the car. 

Leaky driver side windshield nozzle (my car has the CLAP, time for antibiotics..). I've noticed that every time I wash it, within a few hours, there will be a trail from the nozzle to the headlight. Not a huge deal, but the fluid can't be good for the paint.

I forgot to mention that I really like this car, so although these issues are a bit annoying, they are minimal.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

After driving around with my left hand feeling around under the seat, I am now pretty certain the seat movement is at the pivot points for the thigh adjuster. This means that the problem will likely not show up on the 2012 models, since that is probably the adjustment they eliminated.

There appears to be a bolt at that pivot point and it would be nice if just tightening it solved the problem. It is probably not that simple though. It may need to be taken apart and a bushing installed to take up the slack. If all the dealer is going to do is install a new seat, if that, the problem will probably just reappear at some point on the new seat.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

CruzeCo said:


> i habe the eco model and it definitely has an issue with the seat moving. i dropped it off at the dealer today for a blown right axel that they have to order. now i 'm in an aveo. man what a piece. i guess i'll call and have them look at it.


 
did you have any weird sounds leading upto blowing the axel?? I ask this because my car has started making friction sound at speed.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeCo said:


> i habe the eco model and it definitely has an issue with the seat moving. i dropped it off at the dealer today for a blown right axel that they have to order. now i 'm in an aveo. man what a piece. i guess i'll call and have them look at it.


Thank God I won't fit into an Aveo! Hey, how many miles on the odometer when your axle went??


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

@eagleco... thanks for your analysis...Your explanation sounds much better than what I got from the dealership last night when I picked up my ECO. According to the service manager, he drove my car and then several other on the lot and they all exhibited the same seat behavior. Based on that, he is under the impression that Chevy 'intentionally' built a sh*tty seat mechanism and that it must have some benefit. Ridiculous!!! Mine seat is obviously not correct and makes an audible sound every time I corner. It really kind of pissed me off (or maybe it was a combination of expectation and 104 degree temps that fueled my pissed off'ness). Either way, I'm going to pull together post off of the web, print them out and take it to another dealer for review. 
On a positive note, my rear door handles were fixed and now recess fully into the pocket. And my e-brake was adjusted and is a bit tighter now.


----------



## dbest (Mar 16, 2011)

Yup, mine does this also. I have not taken it in.


----------



## ismoreau (Apr 17, 2011)

gizmotoo said:


> It should not be an issue with vehicles with power seats.


I have power seat on the driver side and I have the problem.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I just bought a Cruze LS this weekend and felt a very slight movement but I think it was because the adjuster wasn't locked in on one side. I heard a clunk going around a curve and could feel the seat latch into place. I don't feel any movement once the seat is solidly latched. Your car has a problem and don't let them off the hook.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

eagleco said:


> After driving around with my left hand feeling around under the seat, I am now pretty certain the seat movement is at the pivot points for the thigh adjuster. This means that the problem will likely not show up on the 2012 models, since that is probably the adjustment they eliminated.
> 
> There appears to be a bolt at that pivot point and it would be nice if just tightening it solved the problem. It is probably not that simple though. It may need to be taken apart and a bushing installed to take up the slack. If all the dealer is going to do is install a new seat, if that, the problem will probably just reappear at some point on the new seat.


I solved my loose seat problem with a c-clamp, and now it's solid as a rock. I installed and hand tightened the c-clamp near the pivot point for the thigh adjuster on the left side. The c-clamp is completely invisible unless you crouch down and look up under the seat. 

The only adjustment I lose is with the front most lever, for the thighs, and I'm the only driver anyway. Plus now it is no different than the 2012's which eliminated this adjustment anyway.

This may seem like a mickey mouse solution to some, but the MacGyver in me likes it, and I didn't want to deal with whatever the dealer may have or not have for a fix. Unless they replaced the seat with a 2012 seat, the problem may return anyway. And what a waste to throw out an otherwise perfectly good seat. 

If there turns out to be a recall or service bulletin on the seat. I'll simply remove the c-clamp and bring the car in. Meanwhile, I have successfully eliminated an irritating problem at no cost, (I already had the c-clamp)


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine is starting to bother me. If you get a chance to post a picture I'd like to see just how the C-clamp mod works, lol. If I could get a solid seat and only lose the thigh adjustment I think I'd go for it.


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ second the request for a pic... I can't seem to visualize the area you're talking about. I do know this, the seat thing PISSES ME OFF. It's like wearing a pair of shoes that are slightly too big and continuously slip off your heel.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I did the exact thing eagleco did, i was about to post the same fix. I used two clamps and my seat still adjust but doesn't move now. If he doesn't get a pic on by the time i go to lunch I will try to put one on.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's the pic of what i did to stop the seat movement.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Is that the front of the seat? What are the hose clamps doing? You must be clamping two parts together but I can't tell exactly what you've done. I need to go look at my seat.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> I did the exact thing eagleco did, i was about to post the same fix. I used two clamps and my seat still adjust but doesn't move now. If he doesn't get a pic on by the time i go to lunch I will try to put one on.



I'll have to look at my seat and figure out exactly where you put those hose clamps. If it solved the side to side movement problem while still retaining the ability to use the thigh adjuster, then it's the better fix.

I used a c-clamp with a two inch opening and installed it about half way back and on the left side of the seat. The clamp serves to take out the free play in the pivot point between the stationary section of seat frame and the section that moves with the front adjuster. I put the c-clamp about where my finger got pinched while driving on a curvy road with my left hand poking around under the seat.:grin:

I wont have time to post a picture of my c-clamp fix until Sunday, and I will check back on here then to see if anyone is still interested. I am really interested in trying cruze2011white's idea though, as that sounds like the way to go.

It's too bad we even have to mess around with something like this, but nothing is perfect. And it shows how useful this forum can be for exchanging ideas.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

View attachment 1368



This picture is taken from behind the driver's seat looking forward at the left side of the seat. The silver hex bolt is where the pivot point is. Set the seat at its highest point before installing the c-clamp so it doesn't interfere with the height adjustment. And of course set the thigh adjustment where you want it. You have to push the c-clamp firmly against the seat cushion so that the adjustable end clears a lip on the metal frame rail. Getting the c-clamp installed above that lip should keep it securely in place. Also there is a wire clipped to the underside of the seat that I moved out of the way and then clipped back on after installing the c-clamp.

I would try the two hose clamps idea first since that allows full adjustment of the thigh adjuster. For now, since I have it adjusted where I want it, I am just going to leave well enough alone.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry I didn't explain what i did better, those hose clamps are on the front of the seat. If you look under your seat you will see two white brackets that attached to the bar that pivots. I put the hose clamps on the bracket closest to the door. This is where i felt the movement while driving and it seems to have worked.


----------



## JerryK (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my power drivers seat shifting when turning corners. Installed the hose clamps outlined in a fix mentioned on another page of this issue and it fixed the problem. No functions of the seat adjustments were lost after the fix. Chevy dealer had no clue for a factory fix.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well it's my turn to have a loose seat now . just took a sharp right turn and felt the seat shift.

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> well it's my turn to have a loose seat now . just took a sharp right turn and felt the seat shift.
> 
> sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


At least you have a ready solution. Looks like the hose clamp trick is a winner. I still have the c clamp fix in place and my seat is solid as a rock. Maybe someday I'll get around to trying the hose clamps, but as long as this works............


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

my seat make a funny noise, squiq squiq like a old seat... bad for a 1000 km old car...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a noise like that and it turned out to be the inside face of the seat belt buckle rubbing the fabric of the seat near the center console. I used some anti-squeak tape on the buckle to fix it.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

i will check for that thanks!


----------

